# High Tech for Working Dogs



## JOHN WINTERS (Mar 5, 2010)

Here's an article off MSNBC on the equipment used by Seal and other tactical dogs.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/4306842...tormed-bin-ladens-lair/from/toolbar?gt1=43001


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

That's good stuff.. awesome vest those people make.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

30-40 grand for a high tech dog vest, custom fit? Good amount of scratch for the taxplayers, but
worth every penny when catchng terrorists and being more efficient on the job.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Adi Ibrahimbegovic said:


> 30-40 grand for a high tech dog vest, custom fit? Good amount of scratch for the taxplayers, but
> worth every penny when catchng terrorists and being more efficient on the job.



30-40 grand for a vest or 100K for a Malinois has nothing to do with giving the troops what they need. It's like the $1k toilet seats and over priced screw drivers. Too many paper work requirements that allow vendors to inflate their prices and flat out greed :-(


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

yes, yes, yes, fine, all true. BUT. Get OBL, or help with getting him - we're good.



Thomas Barriano said:


> 30-40 grand for a vest or 100K for a Malinois has nothing to do with giving the troops what they need. It's like the $1k toilet seats and over priced screw drivers. Too many paper work requirements that allow vendors to inflate their prices and flat out greed :-(


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

I think its a reasonable cost for k9 body armor. Particularly when you consider what it comes with,and that its not something you can get at your local Petco, and what goes into its production.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Thomas and I are together on this one. I worked with a military contractor many moons ago and saw for myself the idiocy that took place. There is NOTHING there that can justify that amount of money. But hey! my opinion is only that lol.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

inflated spending creates jobs, more spending and more taxable income. All a shell game as it was explained to me once.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Ricardo Ashton said:


> I think its a reasonable cost for k9 body armor. Particularly when you consider what it comes with,and that its not something you can get at your local Petco, and what goes into its production.


 
thats not an accurate price that they are giving, along the fact that 98% or greater of dogs working overseas in combat DO NOT wear body armor of any kind.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Brian Anderson said:


> Thomas and I are together on this one. I worked with a military contractor many moons ago and saw for myself the idiocy that took place. There is NOTHING there that can justify that amount of money. But hey! my opinion is only that lol.


very educated opinion! I agree


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Jody Butler said:


> thats not an accurate price that they are giving, along the fact that 98% or greater of dogs working overseas in combat DO NOT wear body armor of any kind.


The media exaggerating and spinning things to get an emotional response ? No way !


----------



## Jim Duncan (Jan 19, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> The media exaggerating and spinning things to get an emotional response ? No way !


Jody and Jim thank you. You both had me laughing.

Jim


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I have seen , heard, and read a lot of "opinions" from the news media about the dog, the training, and the equipment used in the raid. Till now, and including this article, none of it has been accurate.
I have actually recieved phone calls from major national TV news stations wanting me to comment on this. I have turned them all down. I think its crap, they need to leave it alone, let those guys (and dogs) do their job and stay the hell out of it.
Now the whole World knows that they use dogs, that is enough news, leave the rest alone.


----------

